
Experience of investing in the stock market causes rightward policy/value shift - babygrundo
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/ajps.12517
======
babygrundo
We designed a large field experiment to evaluate the impact of financial
markets, which have grown dramatically in recent decades. Participants from a
national sample in England received substantial sums they could invest over a
6‐week period. We assigned them into several treatments designed to
distinguish between different theoretical channels of influence. Results show
that investment in stocks led to a more right‐leaning outlook on issues such
as merit and deservingness, personal responsibility, and equality. Subjects
also shifted to the right on policy questions. These results appear to be
driven by growing familiarity with, and decreasing distrust of markets. The
spread of financial markets thus has important and underappreciated political
ramifications.

------
netman21
Sure it would. Skimp and save until you can invest $100 using Robin Hood. Put
it all at risk. Guess right and double your money in less than 12 months.
That's when you find out that the government (in the US) takes a 20% cut of
your winnings. Much higher cut if you are in a higher bracket.

